# "First Light" Winner's Thread



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 26, 2018)

Despite another close race to the finish line, a single poet has emerged victorious. Kindly unhand the leftover turkey, and join us in the monthly palm slam to celebrate *Darkkin,* for her brilliant winning entry, *The Dame Light*.

In addition to receiving this month's Laureate, as well as a free one month FoWF subscription, Darkkin has the distinct honor of selecting the road we travel in December.



My dear girl, please accept my sincere apologies for the delaying the commencement of congratulatory wishes that have been well-earned and are duly yours. Please allow me to be the first in a long line...kudos! Very tight piece, darlin', please keep doing you.


----------



## Firemajic (Nov 26, 2018)

:tickled_pink:    :applouse::applouse::applause::applouse::applouse:


A breathtaking poem that showcased your gift for outstanding imagery and beautiful poetic language! Congratulations, DarKKin


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 26, 2018)

Real life comes first, CD.  Words once written do not disappear, and hence are patient.  Hope you feel better soon, that is what truly matters.  I took a swing at a new form, the rondeau, (thank you, Pel for bring the form to my attention...) and was pleasantly surprised by the result.  Still shellshocked about the outcome of the voting.  A pretty bit yes, but Dame was up against some truly wonderful work.

Kudos to all who participated and took the time to vote.  Appreciate the reads.  Happy to see you back on the boards, Fire!

All the best.

- D.


----------



## Pelwrath (Nov 26, 2018)

You're welcome and a deserved win. Not often I vote for the 1st and 2nd place poems


----------



## ned (Nov 26, 2018)

well done Darkkin - long overdue....


----------



## Darkkin (Nov 26, 2018)

That first tyrian twilight, when the snow whispers and modernity falls away...The moment that makes a journey into the bitter dark worth the effort.  It is so finite, so perfect and it is one of my favourite blinks in time.  Each year, I seek it out, but I do not always find the Dame's Light.  But still, as long as I am able, I will continue to look.  And how often is one able to use tyrian?    

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 26, 2018)

Congratulations, Darkkin! Well done, you!


----------



## toddm (Nov 27, 2018)

Nice one Darkkin, congrats - I enjoy good structured rhyming pieces with vivid imagery such as this - I’ll gladly settle for a three-way tie for second to your elegant poem : )


----------



## Phil Istine (Nov 27, 2018)

Beautifully written, Darkkin.
Two poems stood out for me, and one of them was yours.
An enjoyable read.


----------



## jenthepen (Nov 27, 2018)

You got my vote too, D. A neat story wrapped in your delicious imagery was always going to be a winner. Well done!


----------



## TuesdayEve (Dec 1, 2018)

Congradulations Darkkin, I enjoyed your poem
very much.


----------

